# Looking for some advice from families who have a holiday home in Spain!



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I am looking at purchasing a holiday home in Spain and after advice from people who have already done this. I have had a browse through forum and picked up a few little bits in terms of the actual buying of a property and some do's and do not's in terms of solicitors and lenders.

I am more after ideal area's for famalies and what there is to do, we have visited such places as Salou, Marbella, Cala n blanes Menorca and Ibiza and can say we love Spain. From my current research which is only at the 1st stage I am interested in the Murcia region. This is appealing as me, my partner and eldest son love golf and this seems to be a great area in Spain with really good deals on property in the sun with good golfing. The idea of the Paramount park possibally being built in this region also suits all of us if it was to go ahead.

We have been looking at properties on a few of the golf resorts in this area and would love to hear from anyone who can recommended a resort!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There are also some good 'golf' properties near Alicante. The one near Villajoyosa is also not too far from Benidorm - though not too close . This would give you access to 3 theme parks and Aqualandia water park.

One of the things I would suggest you consider when looking at properties is distance from the nearest airport and frequency and cost of flights. For a holiday home you do not want a long drive every time you come here.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I would have thought whether you could maintain your interest in an area returning year after year to the same place, would be relevannt


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

My advice for what it is worth would be that before you buy any property in Spain you thoroughly understand the tax implications I.e. IHT, community fees, property tax etc. so that you know what you are getting into. Secondly, find an area that you feel you think you can return to again and again and not get bored with it as a holiday resort as it is always different holidaying in an area to living in one. I would also be aware that if you buy a property in Spain there will be very little opportunity to resell so if you were to get bored with the area you are likely to be stuck with the property, so consider its rental potential either for holidays or long term and don't rely on any persons assertions as to that do your research. I would also consider your ability to learn Spanish as owning property will involve you in many things that you will not have faced on a holiday and you may need to be able to communicate well with all sorts of people and understanding the language will really help. Unless you have plenty of unwanted cash this is a very big decision at present as you are investing in a very unstable market at present and you should be looking at owning the property for at least 10 years. I have been where you are now and did it in a much more stable market and enjoyed having time in Spain. I did sell the property after some years of owning it and miss it every day even now 5 years on but would I do it again well the jury is still out on that one but I would think a lot more than twice before committing and I would probably rent a property for 6 months or a year before I made a commitment even having done it before, try before you buy is my advice. good luck


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> I would have thought whether you could maintain your interest in an area returning year after year to the same place, would be relevannt


I think that's one of the positives, especially as you get older. We used our house as a holiday home before we retired here permanently. It's great to come back to a place and know where everything is, and to have local people greet you like old friends.

One other point though, if you are thinking about a permanent move at some stage, make sure it's big enough and comfortable enough to accommodate year-round living. A tiny shower and not much storage space might be tolerable when you're on holiday, but ...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't take Paramount Park into account. It is a dead duck according to the press although a lot of agents are promoting it.

There are pros and cons to owning a second home. I wouldn't say don't do it as we did and had some great times. I think if you can only visit a few weeks a year it isn't worth the hassle. Our kids loved it when they were young they wanted to go to the same everything each time but as Teenagers they moaned and groaned at having to go.We did get a bit fed up with the same old and started to take at least one holiday a year elsewhere.


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

unless you find a complete bargain you cannot resist.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I think that's one of the positives, especially as you get older. We used our house as a holiday home before we retired here permanently. It's great to come back to a place and know where everything is, and to have local people greet you like old friends.
> 
> One other point though, if you are thinking about a permanent move at some stage, make sure it's big enough and comfortable enough to accommodate year-round living. A tiny shower and not much storage space might be tolerable when you're on holiday, but ...


Completely agree on both points.

We did just the same and it was great to be able to leave clothes, toiletries, etc. in our own home and just travel with hand luggage, and have the ability to relax in comfortable suurroundings with your own things around you. 

We too were careful to choose somewhere big enough for us to live in full time as we knew that's what we'd want to do as soon as we were able. 

The only downside for me was having to do a certain amount of maintenance and cleaning when we got here plus cleaning again before we went home, but I guess you could pay someone to do that if you didn't want to do it yourself.


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> There are also some good 'golf' properties near Alicante. The one near Villajoyosa is also not too far from Benidorm - though not too close . This would give you access to 3 theme parks and Aqualandia water park.
> 
> One of the things I would suggest you consider when looking at properties is distance from the nearest airport and frequency and cost of flights. For a holiday home you do not want a long drive every time you come here.


Hi, thank you for the response, I will check this area out to. I have only really looked at flying to San Javier airport so far cost seem cheap enough and one of the properties I have seen on the net is 20 miles from the airport.


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Calas felices said:


> I would have thought whether you could maintain your interest in an area returning year after year to the same place, would be relevannt


We have discussed this and we would still have a separate holiday every year, ideally this property would be for half terms thought out the year and for friends and family to use.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> .................but I guess you could pay someone to do that if you didn't want to do it yourself.


Our neighbour prepares our flat before we arrive. Cleaned top to bottom, aired, dehumidifier running from when plane touches tarmac, and always a huge plate of homemade traditional pancakes/cakes/whatever on the kitchen table. Really adds to the welcome after a long journey.

Well worth a few Euros, and makes a contribution to the local economy. And in an emergency a key holder 

And as you say the massive advantage of travelling light. But if that was my only holiday each year I would find it rather limiting. It's more like a second home than a holiday


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

ABERAFON said:


> My advice for what it is worth would be that before you buy any property in Spain you thoroughly understand the tax implications I.e. IHT, community fees, property tax etc. so that you know what you are getting into. Secondly, find an area that you feel you think you can return to again and again and not get bored with it as a holiday resort as it is always different holidaying in an area to living in one. I would also be aware that if you buy a property in Spain there will be very little opportunity to resell so if you were to get bored with the area you are likely to be stuck with the property, so consider its rental potential either for holidays or long term and don't rely on any persons assertions as to that do your research. I would also consider your ability to learn Spanish as owning property will involve you in many things that you will not have faced on a holiday and you may need to be able to communicate well with all sorts of people and understanding the language will really help. Unless you have plenty of unwanted cash this is a very big decision at present as you are investing in a very unstable market at present and you should be looking at owning the property for at least 10 years. I have been where you are now and did it in a much more stable market and enjoyed having time in Spain. I did sell the property after some years of owning it and miss it every day even now 5 years on but would I do it again well the jury is still out on that one but I would think a lot more than twice before committing and I would probably rent a property for 6 months or a year before I made a commitment even having done it before, try before you buy is my advice. good luck


Hi,

Thank you for your advice, it is always good hearing other peoples opinions who have done it previously.

The properties I have been looking at are 2 bed apartments on a golf course, prices vary from £38,000-£50,000. I do intended to have it for a long time. To be honest I have looked at the monthly mortgage cost with is around £200 a month with a £10k deposit. Community fees are £56 PCM. I was unaware of IHT so will look into that, when you say property tax I presumes you mean when you buy the property? Or is this a separate monthly tax?

Thanks


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> I think that's one of the positives, especially as you get older. We used our house as a holiday home before we retired here permanently. It's great to come back to a place and know where everything is, and to have local people greet you like old friends.
> 
> One other point though, if you are thinking about a permanent move at some stage, make sure it's big enough and comfortable enough to accommodate year-round living. A tiny shower and not much storage space might be tolerable when you're on holiday, but ...


We are still debating if we will end up retiring there so definitely something to consider. Thank you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

alborino said:


> But if that was my only holiday each year I would find it rather limiting. It's more like a second home than a holiday


As my OH worked for a travel company in the UK, we took full advantage of his concessionary travel allowances to have extremely cheap holidays all over the world, so we weren't limited to just coming here. It rather spoilt us as when we look at the price of flights and hotels now, we think HOW MUCH?

That sounds like a great arrangement you have with your neighbour.


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Isobella said:


> Don't take Paramount Park into account. It is a dead duck according to the press although a lot of agents are promoting it.
> 
> There are pros and cons to owning a second home. I wouldn't say don't do it as we did and had some great times. I think if you can only visit a few weeks a year it isn't worth the hassle. Our kids loved it when they were young they wanted to go to the same everything each time but as Teenagers they moaned and groaned at having to go.We did get a bit fed up with the same old and started to take at least one holiday a year elsewhere.


Hi, 

After everything I have read I am under no illusions that it will definitely going ahead which is a real shame if it doesn't. 

We really want it for half term holidays and for friends and family to use. We will also have a separate holiday in the 6 weeks to somewhere different to.

Thanks


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

alborino said:


> Our neighbour prepares our flat before we arrive. Cleaned top to bottom, aired, dehumidifier running from when plane touches tarmac, and always a huge plate of homemade traditional pancakes/cakes/whatever on the kitchen table. Really adds to the welcome after a long journey.
> 
> Well worth a few Euros, and makes a contribution to the local economy. And in an emergency a key holder
> 
> And as you say the massive advantage of travelling light. But if that was my only holiday each year I would find it rather limiting. It's more like a second home than a holiday


That sounds lovely, if you don't mind me asking what do you pay for this?

Thanks


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Markyboy said:


> That sounds lovely, if you don't mind me asking what do you pay for this?
> 
> Thanks


11 Euros an hour is the going rate around our way. We last paid 40 Euros for 3.5 hours. That is for a spring clean of a three bedroom flat; and the persianas cleaned which is a b***h of a job. I should say our neighbours do a lot for us for free like represent us at the block meetings, clear the post, and communicate anything that happens when we are not there. We are very lucky to have them 

ps although we have another neighbour who lives half the year in Leon and brings us picante chorizo on their return. Two great neighbours


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Markyboy, Welcome to the forum. I would advise you trawl back through months and months of posts regarding buying in Spain. Keep notes, if you are interested in purchasing property. You did not say that you might be interested in renting out your property when not in use. Therefore, I am assuming you will want the option of renting your property.

Golf is played all over Spain and is an attraction to golfers from northern Europe usually from October to April (OK for some all year round). Buying in an area a distance from the beach resorts is a mistake in my opinion. Therefore, I would rule out purchasing on any golf resort.

While golfers are good renters, their partners, girlfriends, boyfriends, wives, families want a decent resort too. (OK you can get partners etc who play golf also). You probably will find your rentals are limited from property on golf courses.

So you need to do quite a bit of homework. I would advise you move in the off season to some location for no less than four weeks in your recce missions. If you fail to do this prepare for disaster.

But, to answer your main question I recommend you look at Mojacar Playa in Costa Almeria which has the best of all worlds (golf, beach, low rise, lower prices, proximity to airports, walks on the level, etc)


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

alborino said:


> 11 Euros an hour is the going rate around our way. We last paid 40 Euros for 3.5 hours. That is for a spring clean of a three bedroom flat; and the persianas cleaned which is a b***h of a job. I should say our neighbours do a lot for us for free like represent us at the block meetings, clear the post, and communicate anything that happens when we are not there. We are very lucky to have them
> 
> ps although we have another neighbour who lives half the year in Leon and brings us picante chorizo on their return. Two great neighbours


That is great, what lovely neighbours you have 😄


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Leper said:


> Hi Markyboy, Welcome to the forum. I would advise you trawl back through months and months of posts regarding buying in Spain. Keep notes, if you are interested in purchasing property. You did not say that you might be interested in renting out your property when not in use. Therefore, I am assuming you will want the option of renting your property.
> 
> Golf is played all over Spain and is an attraction to golfers from northern Europe usually from October to April (OK for some all year round). Buying in an area a distance from the beach resorts is a mistake in my opinion. Therefore, I would rule out purchasing on any golf resort.
> 
> ...


Hi Leper,

Many thanks for the response when I say renting I only mean to close friends not to the open market. I have been non stop trawling through forums. 

Thanks I will take a look at that area 😄

Regards

Marky


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Markyboy said:


> That is great, what lovely neighbours you have 😄


I think great neighbours in Spain are quite common. All our neighbours also have great neighbours


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> .
> 
> The only downside for me was having to do a certain amount of maintenance and cleaning when we got here plus cleaning again before we went home, but I guess you could pay someone to do that if you didn't want to do it yourself.


My son and dil bought a property about fifteen years ago on the beach a few minutes drive from our house. They bought when they were younger and spent quite a lot of time holidaying then but now they can afford to look further afield for holidays and use it mainly for weekend breaks. My dil visits more often than my son. They did think of selling, so little was it used, but then they had a roof terrace built and for a brief spell they began to spend more time here. In the summer they let friends ad work colleagues use it but the last lot did a fair bit of damage so they aren't too keen. It stays empty most of the year.
There is no downside where cleaning and maintenance is concerned as they have a property company for that sort of thing and mummy/mother-in-law sees to the washing, ironing and bedmaking and keeps an eye on the property.

I personally would NEVER rent out property in Spain, not even to my best friend as it's a sure way to lose friends...


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Where ever you buy try to make friends with a few of the permanent residents as they can be a god send. We have a friend that checks the property for us and another that waters our pots for us and both are worth there weight in gold and we always show our appreciation with either a decent bottle of wine or a bottle of brandy. buena suerte


----------

